# Great Neck "Midget Bolt Cutter"



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Anybody have a pair of these? Are they junk or pretty good quality for the price? Can't see spending 50 bucks on another piece of equipment that I might use a couple times a year! Thanks.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I see 18" Knipex bolt cutters on ebay in the $15-$20 range frequently.

They are worth the investment


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, if you use them once in your lifetime then you likely saved a musky's life. So, if you are interested in the survival of the fish you catch then yes, they are indeed a worthwhile investment!

CG


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Just bought some for $15 off Rollie & Helens website. They look like they will be able to do the trick on those 4X. I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

nope, im with ya bub. ive used mine twice in my life and they are the cheapos and worked fine.{glad i had em though} heck if you could get knipex for the prices these guys are showing , then fine. i spent 20 on mine 7 yrs ago..


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Paid about $40 for mine a few years back. "Like a hot knife through butter" on a 4/0. One-handed.

Consider that you may be alone, possibly under big pressure when you need that tool. Had to separate my brother's hand from a thrashing fish some time ago & it was a struggle w/a cheap cutter.

The blood you save may be your own....


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Bub,

I purchased a cheap pair of small bolt cutters from Lowe's. I have had the pleasure of using them several times. They worked just fine. Only problem I have had with them is that they were made in China, but that is another issue. 

Pike


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Bub, I bought the ones from Rollie & Hellens in 2006. I had to replace them this fall. The metal broke at the one of the pivot bolts. I replaced it with one from Lowes. I'd go that route, the one from R & H is pretty cheaply manufactured, but they did work many times over the past couple seasons. The metal was not fatigued from being in the elements, just a bad cast in the alloy.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I picked up a pair @ Harbor Freight, cheep! They will cut any hook  dont know how they will hold up


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like Lowes is the place to go. I'll check ebay for one of those fantastic deals too. big b16, that's exactly what I was concerned about. Thanks again ya'll!


----------

